# moving to portugal in may 2020



## barneybee (Mar 12, 2020)

hi guys, we have sold everything in the uk , and have just purchased land in portugal to which will be our main residence, question is do you think there will be any problems with us getting into the country ? as we don't have anywhere else to live , only portugal , we are going to be booking ferry from uk to spain then drive down to portugal. thanks guys


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
Last i heard was 

*Sailing updates and travel information
In light of the coronavirus situation and advice, Brittany Ferries has temporarily suspended passenger services. We apologise sincerely to all those affected customers.
Currently all passenger services between the UK and Ireland to France and Spain have been cancelled until 15 May 2020. Limited freight-only services are operating between the UK, Ireland, France and Spain.*

It has been possible to drive via France and Spain BUT that is based on having paperwork showing Portugal is their long term main residence and getting forms for permission for transit through France and Spain en route.


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

I am in the same situation, only I am currently stuck in Italy. Here I actually need permission to LEAVE. Legally I can go back to my permanent residence but it is in the USA and I already sold it. I have no permanent residence and I am stuck in limbo.  It seems to be easier to fly into Portugal, but you may need an address of where you will be staying before you land. I guess that does not help you move your belongings and vehicle though. Hopefully the travel restrictions will be lifted soon. This is truly insane, if they force me to stay in Italy and I end up being here for over 180 days then they are essentially forcing me to become a tax resident!

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Somethings are restarting but obviously confusion and differing advice abound. Flight London Luton to Lisbon start today?

https://www.euroweeklynews.com/2020...syjet-and-ryanair-just-offer-refund-vouchers/


----------

